# meine chars auf buffed



## alphaking (21. März 2007)

wo kann ich meine wow chars auf buffed angucken. ich habe bereits blasc2 installiert.


----------



## Monolith (21. März 2007)

174 Posts aber nicht die FAQ aus dem Support Foren kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (22. März 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> 174 Posts aber nicht die FAQ aus dem Support Foren kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hatte gehofft man sagt es mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum wird mein char in der sig nicht angezeigt??
warum wurde nur ein char von mir hochgeladen??


----------



## Nazgule17 (22. März 2007)

Warum gehst du nicht in die Optionen ?
warum gehst du nich in die Einstellungen ?
Warum liest du nich die F.A.Q ?

Sry aber selbst is der man und es selber herauszufinden macht mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa euer NaZZ


----------



## alphaking (22. März 2007)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht in die Optionen ?
> warum gehst du nich in die Einstellungen ?
> Warum liest du nich die F.A.Q ?
> 
> ...


habe alle sdurchsucht aber nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syntux (22. März 2007)

Hallo Alphaking,

Du kannst einfach dein Charakternamen oben rechts in der Suche eingeben oder auch hier im Forum unter dein  Post is nen Button da steht my Buffed drin da kannst du auch draufklicken.

Hoffe ich hab dir damit geholfen auch wenn ich es etwas "dumm" erklärt habe.

Gruß

syntux

Ps: Hier der Link zu deinen Profil -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (22. März 2007)

syntux schrieb:


> Hallo Alphaking,
> 
> Du kannst einfach dein Charakternamen oben rechts in der Suche eingeben oder auch hier im Forum unter dein  Post is nen Button da steht my Buffed drin da kannst du auch draufklicken.
> 
> ...


das ahbe ich ja gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  trotzdem thx
ich wollte nur wissen, warum meine visitenkarte nicht angezeigt wird und warum nicht alle meine chars hochgeladen wurden??


----------



## syntux (22. März 2007)

Im Forum nicht angezeigt wird? ich sehe deine Visitenkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum nicht alle deine Chars hochgeladen wurden ? Du kannst das im Buffed Clienten einstellen welche Chars er durchsuchen soll bzw hochladen soll. Dann musst du dich mit jeden Char einmal einloggen und dann WoW Beenden.

Hoffe das hat dir geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Anub'Arak FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphaking (22. März 2007)

syntux schrieb:


> Im Forum nicht angezeigt wird? ich sehe deine Visitenkarte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was bedeutet ftw??

bei mir steht auf der visitenkarte: "charakter nicht gefunden"
bei euch nicht?? nur der link funktioniert...


----------



## syntux (22. März 2007)

Hi,

FTW heißt For the Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel selbst auf Anub'Arak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja zum Thema zurück

Also die Visitenkarte von Anulà geht in deiner Signatur.


----------



## alphaking (22. März 2007)

syntux schrieb:


> Also die Visitenkarte von Anulà geht in deiner Signatur.


warum steht dann bei mir "charakter nicht gefunden"??


----------



## syntux (22. März 2007)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten hatte das problem noch nie welchen Browser nutzt du? vllt ein wenig warten oder Browser neustarten.

Kenne keiner leider kein Rat dazu tut mir leid

Bis dann

Spàwn ( Anub 'Arak ) ( Spâwn ( Anub'Arak )


----------



## alphaking (23. März 2007)

ich kann meinen char in der sig immer noch nicht sehen. es steht immer da: "charakter nicht gefunden".
bei den meisten kann ich den char in der sig sehen...


----------



## Len (23. März 2007)

Liegt an dem ´ im Namen deines Charakters...


----------



## Squishee (23. März 2007)

Jaja, die Sache mit den Sonderzeichen >.<


----------



## alphaking (23. März 2007)

len schrieb:


> Liegt an dem ´ im Namen deines Charakters...





Squishee schrieb:


> Jaja, die Sache mit den Sonderzeichen >.<


toll.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (23. März 2007)

ICh glaub es hat sich gelegt da du deine Visitenkarte hast^^


----------



## alphaking (23. März 2007)

Wolfcatcher schrieb:


> ICh glaub es hat sich gelegt da du deine Visitenkarte hast^^


den satz verstehe ich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann mir das jmd erklären??


----------



## Gerhard S (23. März 2007)

bei mir steht auch leider nur

Keine Daten zum übertragen gefunden

hab die FAQ gelesen und werde nicht schlau draus

es geht einfach nicht,habe alle geachtet und weiss mir keinen rat mehr


----------



## alphaking (23. März 2007)

kann man es denn nicht so programmieren, dass mein charakter korrekt angezeigt wird??
kann sich bitte mal ein mod melden^^


----------



## Frostson (6. April 2007)

Heya,

hab alle FAQ gelesen, Einstellungen geprüft, Foren durchwühlt, trotzdem nix...

Habe 3 Chars von denen nur einer angezeigt wird, und der mittlerweile auch 3lvl
veraltet.

Der Abgebildete wohnt aufm Server "Festung der Stürme", Visitenkarte will nich
da "Realm  nicht gefunden".

Die anderen beiden auf "Blackrock" und Lordaeron", auch beide schonmal weiter gelevelt
usw. aber die tauchen hier nich auf, obwohl sie in Blasc angezeigt werden.

Na jemand ?

Gruß,

Mushok


----------



## Frostson (7. April 2007)

Hmmm,

bin ich der einzige mit diesem Prob?


----------



## Frostson (7. April 2007)

Ja super!

Da Blasc meine Chars nicht alle anzeigte und ich alles dürchwühlt
uns zig mal eingestellt hatte, keine Antwort vom Blasc Team bekam,
tat ich das was wohl jeder mit solchen
Progs wie Blasc macht, einen neu install Versuch.

Und Zack, neu install funktioniert nich, hmm warum wieso, hmmm
KOMPLETTES WOW DEINSTALLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt mal Leute habt ihr sie noch alle?

Ich will hier nicht beleidigend werden, aber wer denkt sich so ein sch....
aus? Mit welchem Recht löscht euer kleines Addon Prog das Hauptprogramm
dazu noch ohne jegliche Mitteilung oder dergl. ?

Danke schön für die "gestohlene Lebenszeit" und den versauten Samstagmorgen !

Liebes Blasc Team, überzeugt mich das es mein Fehler war.

Mushok


----------

